# First 26 weeks, if medical problem occurs



## ninak (23 Mar 2011)

Just a quick question. My other half has just taken out health insurance after having had a break from being insured for 5 years as we were in the UK. My question is about the first 26 weeks. If he goes to the Doc for a general check up and they find something wrong, is it covered after the first 26 weeks? This would not be pre-existing. I know nothing but emergency is covered in first 26 weeks. But if they discover a problem within the 26 weeks that was not pre-existing, will it be covered after the 26 weeks? Just curious.


----------



## pj111 (24 Mar 2011)

If they found something in the first 6 months, it is either a pre existing condition or a new condition, neither would be covered.

_Patrick_


----------



## mrpolite (25 Mar 2011)

if a condition begins after you have joined, its covered after 6 months. if the condition was there prior to joining, it's the 5 years.
The condition could be there and you did not know about it, but is you only find out you have if after joining insurance that does not matter, it depends on how long the Dr states you could have have the problem before you went to see him/her


----------



## NovaFlare77 (30 Mar 2011)

ninak said:


> Just a quick question. My other half has just taken out health insurance after having had a break from being insured for 5 years as we were in the UK. My question is about the first 26 weeks. If he goes to the Doc for a general check up and they find something wrong, is it covered after the first 26 weeks? This would not be pre-existing. I know *nothing but emergency is covered in first 26 weeks*. But if they discover a problem within the 26 weeks that was not pre-existing, will it be covered after the 26 weeks? Just curious.


 
FYI, only accidents are covered in the first 26 weeks. Non-accidental emergencies (e.g. appendix rupturing, heart attack and so on) are subject to the 26 week waiting period. That said, in those circumstances you're likely to be admitted to a hospital via the emergency department, so you probably won't be left on a waiting list for treatment anyway.


----------



## flossie (26 Apr 2011)

When i moved back to Ireland in 2009 i tried to pay my VHI online but there was a problem. I called up instead and as i was paying the lady on the phone said that she could waive the 26 week waiting period for me due to calling up. 2 weeks later I popped a disc on an airplane, and boy am i glad i was covered! Might be worth calling up and asking if they can waive it for you?

C.


----------

